# Cesar Franck



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

While looking through sheet music for the accompaniest class my 12 year old is going to enter next spring we came across a simple, pretty little work for oboe by Franck. I can already play it well on my violin...and my daughter is quite taken by it, although the piano portion will be a challenge for her...

...anyone else familiar with his works?

BTW...is it okay for me to play an oboe solo on the violin in such a class???... :blink:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

of course it is okay! Don't worry, if i think of all that transcribtions and arrengements.... 

I didn't listen to many works of Franck, some like his violin sonata or symphonie in d...well he isn't my favourite composer, but he is not bad


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks! Good to know...I wasn't sure how sticky they would be about such things...

...and I've never heard of Franck before...I should look up that violin sonata...


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Aug 4 2004, 04:11 PM
> *BTW...is it okay for me to play an oboe solo on the violin in such a class???... :blink:
> [snapback]1154[/snapback]​*


Good thinking!!  In my opnion, what's good for the oboe is usually good for the violin. I have heard Franck's organ works and his symphony in D minor. My opinion ins the same as Daniel's here--they're not my favorite but they're okay.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...one very good thing about this forum is all the info. you pick up! And useful opinions! Merci!


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

César Franck is one of my favourite composers.
I have immense respect for his sheer quality and quirky melodies.

Someone said he wrote one of each thing: symphony, violin sonata, string quartet.

But he also wrote some mind-blowing organ music and some of the finest piano music between Beethoven and Fauré.

Franck was also an incredibly influential teacher who influenced generations of Franco-Belgian artists.

btw, Franck's marvellous Violin Sonata sounds wonderfully when realized with substitute flute.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

He is one of my favorites too.

A true giant of Romantic music. His music sounds very germanic to me which is odd considering he is though of as a pioneering french-school composer.

One of his particularities that make him special to me is the frequency with which he modulates.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I've heard a bit of his music, but never really got into him. I know that he influenced late XIX/early XX century french organ composers like Vierne, but all I know is his chamber music: cello and violin sonatas. I still have to make up my mind about him.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> _His music sounds very germanic to me. One of his particularities that make him special to me is the frequency with which he modulates._


Indeed, Franck's chromatic harmonies are very pungent and innervating: just look at the *Prélude, fugue et variation* (there are versions for organ solo; piano solo; piano and harmonium duo): it has a very curious melody with incredibly original harmonies.
http://www.amazon.com/Cesar-Franck-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1274389818&sr=1-1

Ditto the adagios of the *Piano Quintet* and the *Symphony*.

On the Germanic tip: Franck was Belgian, and there are centuries of cultural melding between the areas of Luxemberg, Belgium and the Rhineland.

Too, *Franck met Bruckner* when the latter visited Paris to perform at the organ of La Notre Dame: apparently they hit it off quite well.

Franck's oratorio *Les Béatitudes* is definitely worth getting to know.

-----------------------------------------

Also, check the *massive c#-minor Violin Sonata* by Franck's last pupil, *Pierre de Bréville*.

http://www.amazon.com/Joseph-Cantel...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1274390007&sr=1-1


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

_Psyché_

But be warned, most of the recordings that just say _Psyché_ are only bits of the whole thing. I've only found two recordings online of the whole thing, the fairly easy to find Otaka on Chandos and the only through Arkiv EMI with Paul Strauss.

I had the Strauss on LP back in the day, but I don't remember liking it as much as the one I had on Supraphon. Don't remember who was playing it, but it was really good. Otaka's a good runner-up.

_Redemption_ is also pretty good. If you like _Psyché,_ odds are you'll like _Redemption,_ too. Maybe.

And the _Symphonic Variations_ is pretty cool, too. As are _Les Djinns_ and _Le chausseur maudit_ and _Les eolides._ These last three out Liszt Liszt in the tone poem department.

That's in addition to the things already mentioned. The problem with the Symphony is simply that it doesn't get performed very well. I don't have any recommendations. Even the one I have that I like isn't all that good. And the one I had long ago which is no longer available wasn't very good.

Sebastien? Any recommendations?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I really like his symphony.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

There does exist one superb rendition of the symphony - Pierre Monteux.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A collection. LPs have been mostly very cheap to obtain. Preferred listening:

Paray/Symphony; Johannesen+Demus/Prelude Choral & Fugue; Bernathova+Richter/Piano Quintet;
Kondrashin-Richter/Les Djinns. Many works not known in detail, though.

The Danish late-romantic composer _Louis Glass _has some Franckesque inspiration in his chamber- and piano works, issued on CD by Dacapo. There are fine moments, but the music is often a bit too long-drawn with less going on. He also studied Wagner and Bruckner.

LP "Redemption":"Intermezzo" fra Oratoriet (1871)/Fournet,CzPO/sup 50800
LP "Les Beatitudes", Oratorium (1879)/Jordan,soli,NouvPO/erato 87 num 75275

LP "Variations Brilliantes" f.Klav.& Ork. op.8 (1834)Eynden,Doneux,BelgRSO/mus wall 84 mw80047
LP "Klaverkoncert" op.11 (1835)Eynden,Doneux,BelgRSO/mus wall 84 mw80047
CD "Symfoni" d-mol (1888)/Mengelberg,CtGeb/grammofono 40-98 ab76866
CD "Symfoni" d-mol (1888)/Mitropoulos,MinneaSO/tim 10cd 40-03 220833 303
CD "Symfoni" d-mol (1888)/Martinon,ORTFSO/era 88 3984-24234-2
LP "Symfoni" d-mol (1888)/Danon,CzPO/sup 78 410 2420
LP "Symfoni" d-mol (1888)/Paray,DetroitSO/mercury "st" srw 18002
LP "Symfoni" d-mol (1888)/Muti,Philad/emi 83 asd 4175
LP "Symfoni" d-mol (1888)/Rodzinski,WienerStOpO7westm mono wl 5311
LP "Symfoni" d-mol (1888)/Beecham,OrchNatRadF/capitol mono g7157
LP "Les Eolides", Symf.Digt (1876)/Fournet,CzPO/sup 50800
CD "Le Chausseur Maudit", Symf.Digt (1882)/Cluytens,BelgPO/royal 62-95 701202
CD "Le Chausseur Maudit", Symf.Digt (1882)/Plasson,CapTouO/emi 96 7243 55585-2
LP "Le Chausseur Maudit", Symf.Digt (1882)/Fournet,CzPO/sup 50800
LP "Le Chausseur Maudit", Symf.Digt (1882)/Rodzinski,WienerStOpO7westm mono wl 5311
LP "Le Chausseur Maudit", Symf.Digt (1882)/Muti,Philad/emi 83 asd 4175
CD "Les Djinns", Symf. Digt f.Klav. & Ork. (1884)/Richter,Kondrashin,MosO/russ rev 52-96 rv 10048
lp "Les Djinns", Symf. Digt f.Klav. & Ork. (1884)/Richter,Kondrashin,MosO/mel 019039
lp "Les Djinns", Symf. Digt f.Klav. & Ork. (1884)/Ciccolini,Strauss,LiegePO/angel s37247
LP "Les Djinns", Symf.Digt f.Klav.& Ork. (1884)/Maxian,Fournet,CzPO/sup 50800
LP "Psyche", Symf.Digt f.Kor & Ork. (1887-88)/Fournet,CzPO/sup 50674
CD "Symfoniske Variationer" f.Klav.& Ork. (1886)/Entremont,Martinon,ORTFSO/era 88 3984-24234-2 
lp "Symfoniske Variationer" f.Klav.& Ork. (1886)/Smendzianka,Wislocki,WarPO/muza xl 0114
lp "Symfoniske Variationer" f.Klav.& Ork. (1886)/Ciccolini,Strauss,LiegePO/angel s37247
lp "Symfoniske Variationer" f.Klav.& Ork. (1886)/B-Skoda,Rodzinski,LPO/heliodor mono 480 009

CX "1.Klavertrio" fis-mol op.1,1 (1841)/Novanta3/fra tudor cd
CX "3.Klavertrio" h-mol op.1,3 (1841)/Novanta3/fra tudor cd
CX "4.Klavertrio" h-mol op.2 (1842)/Novanta3/fra tudor cd
CD "Klaverkvintet" f-mol (1878-79)/Hubeau,Viotti4/era 88 3984-24234-2 
LP "Klaverkvintet" f-mol (1878-79)/Bernathova,Janacek4/sup 62 10471
LP "Klaverkvintet" f-mol (1878-79)/S.Richter,Bolshoi4/monitor mono mc 2036
CD "Violinsonate" A-Dur (1886)/Hubeau,Charlier/era 88 3984-24234-2
CD "Violinsonate" A-Dur (1886)/Oistrakh,Richter/russ rev 66-96 rv 10048
cd "Violinsonate" A-Dur (1886)/F-Colombier,Langot/verany 96 pv 730068
LP "Violinsonate" A-Dur (1886)/Yashvili,Skanavy/mel 85 c10 22549 007
lp "Violinsonate" A-Dur (1886)/Heifetz,Smiths/cbs 84 mp 39550
LP "Strygekvartet" D-Dur (1889)/Prag4/sup 81 1111 2979

CD Franck/Bauer:"Prelude, Fugue & Variation" arr. f.Klav. op.18 (1862)/Crossley/sony 94 sk58914
LP Franck/Bauer:"Prelude, Fugue et Variation" f.Klav. op.18 (1860-62)/Demus/mhs 1152
LP Franck:"Les Plaintes d´une Poupee" f.Klav. (1865)/Demus/mhs 1152
CD Franck:"Prelude, Choral & Fugue" f.Klav. (1884)/Crossley/sony 94 sk 58914
CD Franck:"Prelude, Choral & Fugue" f.Klav. (1884)/Devoyon/era 88 3984-24234-2
CD Franck:"Prelude, Choral & Fugue" f.Klav. (1884)/Richter/russ rev 55-96 rv 10048
cd Franck:"Prelude, Choral & Fugue" f.Klav. (1884)/Richter/aura 94-98 aur 406-2
LP Franck:"Prelude, Choral & Fugue" f.Klav. (1884)/Richter/mel 019039
LP Franck:"Prelude, Choral & Fugue" f.Klav. (1884)/Demus/mhs 1152
lp Franck:"Prelude, Choral & Fugue" f.Klav. (1884)/Johannesen/vox svbx 5483
CD Franck:"Danse Lente" f.Klav. (1885)/Crossley/sony 94 sk58914
LP Franck:"Danse Lente" f.Klav. (1885)/Demus/mhs 1152
CD Franck:"Prelude, Aria & Finale" f.Klav. (1886-87)/Crossley/sony 94 sk 58914
LP Franck:"Prelude, Aria & Finale" f.Klav. (1886-87)/Demus/mhs 1152

LP Franck:"Fantasi" f.Orgel op.16 (1860-62)/Stewart/canz 81 3 lp 108-110 
LP Franck:"Grand Piece Symphonique" f.Orgel op.17 (1860-62)/Stewart/canz 81 3 lp 108-110
LP Franck:"Prelude, Fuge & Variations" f.Orgel op.18 (1860-62)/Bonemann/sr lp 30-1
LP Franck:"Prelude, Fuge & Variations" f.Orgel op.18 (1860-62)/Stewart/canz 81 3 lp 108-110
LP Franck:"Pastorale" f.Orgel op.19 (1860-62)/Stewart/canz 81 3 lp 108-110
LP Franck:"Priere" f.Orgel op.20 (1860-62)/Stewart/canz 81 3 lp 108-110
LP Franck:"Final" f.Orgel op.21 (1860-62)/Stewart/canz 81 3 lp 108-110
LP Franck:"Piece Heroique" f.Orgel (1878)/Stewart/canz 81 3 lp 108-110
LP Franck:"Piece Heroique" f.Orgel (1878)/Dupre/mercury 58-xx ams 16030
LP Franck:"Cantabile" f.Orgel (1878)/Stewart/canz 81 3 lp 108-110
LP Franck:"Fantaisie" A-Dur f.Orgel (1878)/Stewart/canz 81 3 lp 108-110
LP Franck:"3 Chorals" f.Orgel (E-Dur,h-mol,a-mol)(1890)/Stewart/canz 81 3 lp 108-110
LP Franck:"3 Chorals" f.Orgel (E-Dur,h-mol,a-mol)(1890)/Dupre/mercury 58-xx ams 16030
CD Franck/Crossley:"3 Chorals: Nr.3 a-mol" arr. f.Klav. (1890)/Crossley/sony 94 sk 58914


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

This EMI remastered 2-fer is quite satisfactory.

http://www.amazon.com/Franck-Quinte...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1274443008&sr=1-1

My favourite reading of Franck's Quartet is OOP by the old Prague ensemble:

http://www.amazon.com/Cesar-Franck-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1274443182&sr=1-1

An excellent new reading on Hyperion nicely pairs it with Fauré's superb Quartet:

http://www.amazon.com/Fauré-Franck-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1274443270&sr=1-1

Another good option is on MD&G paired with Chausson's marvellous String Quartet:

http://www.amazon.com/Franck-Chauss...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1274443337&sr=1-3


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

emiellucifuge said:


> There does exist one superb rendition of the symphony - Pierre Monteux.


That's the one I have!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

The last movement of the symphony with the joy that it has reminds me of the last movement of Schumann's 3rd.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think I know why Melmoth has chosen Oscar Wilde....LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*organ*

have you listened his organ works?

2 CDs....

your taste...I don't love them....

Martin

http://www.amazon.com/Franck-Comple...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1292638712&sr=1-1


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

A friend and I were discussing a highly chromatic passage in his Quintet. He remarked that it was remarkable but perhaps not in the best taste. My reply was that if composers always adhered to harmonic good taste, our repertoire would be very dull indeed! That about sums up why I like Franck!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am puzzled with your answer, Falstaft.....LOL

I know the Verdi's opera Falstaff...not Falstaft by the way

Martin


----------



## arkadinho (Mar 21, 2016)

some guy: I think Psyche would couple well with Rebecca. Both works rather lyrical not too grandiose. Redemption got a bit too much oomph to go well with Psyche imho. 

Unfortunately I could only find one performance of Rebecca out there, and it's a concert performance on YouTube. The performance itself is fine but the sound quality desires to be better.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

arkadinho said:


> some guy: I think Psyche would couple well with Rebecca. Both works rather lyrical not too grandiose. Redemption got a bit too much oomph to go well with Psyche imho.
> 
> Unfortunately I could only find one performance of Rebecca out there, and it's a concert performance on YouTube. The performance itself is fine but *the sound quality desires to be better.*


Bear in mind, the lossy compression used in YouTube videos will often adversely effect sound quality.


----------

